# Welchen Helm habt ihr?



## Kevin N (2. Juni 2009)

Da ich mir einen kaufen möchte und nicht so den Überblick habe, was es denn überhaupt so alles gibt, was empfehlenswert ist und ich auch leider nicht zum örtl. Händler gehen kann, aufgrund eines Unfalls, frage ich mal hier, was ihr so empfehlen könnt und ihr auch selbst auf dem Kopf habt.
Sollte für Mtb Touren gedacht sein. Seichtes Dh und co nicht abgewannt.
Danke schonmal.
Der Thread kann auch gerne Spamfrei bleiben.




Bin mir auch bewusst, dass ich nicht bei "Kaufberatung" bin.


----------



## Fabian93 (2. Juni 2009)

Ich hab den Giro Phase in schwarz und bin sehr zufrieden.
Sitzt bequem und lässt sich gut anpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tune (2. Juni 2009)

Ich habe einen Met Kaos. Sehr leichter Helm, angenehm zu tragen und er sitzt immer sehr gut auch wenns ruppig wird.
Einen Cratoni Achillon hatte ich auch mal, ebenfalls toller Helm, nur ist er mir ab und zu mal verrutscht.

Wenns was racemäßiges sein soll, ist der S-works von Specialized noch super. Sehr leicht, irre bequem und sieht sehr gut aus - finde ich.
Manko: sehr teuer


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juni 2009)

Alpina Ethos, ich glaube Modell 2007. Ist super, aber leider nicht mehr zu bekommen. Wiegt selbst gewogene 245 Gramm mit Schild in Grösse L.


----------



## Horstelix (2. Juni 2009)

Ich hab den Uvex Supersonic RS. Sitzt (bei mir) sehr gut, ist leicht (knapp 300 g) und sehr gut belüftet.


----------



## Kevin N (2. Juni 2009)

Schonmal Danke für die Antworten, aber was mich noch interessieren würden.
Ich hatte letztens welche anprobiert, und naja, wie soll ich sagen, die sahen im Spiegel recht breit aus. Sah aus, wie so ein ganz schmaler Kopf und ne breite umgedrehte Schüssel drauf +
Sind eure etwas schmäler?  bzw. wer will könnte ja mal ein foto von machen ( aufm Kopf), weil nur so von bildern, wo nur der helm sichtbar ist, seh ich ja nicht, ob des auch son breiter ist


----------



## tune (2. Juni 2009)

für schmale Köpfe:

s-works
Bell Sweep XC

Du kannst ja einfach ein paar bestellen und  dann wieder die zurückschicken die dir nicht gefallen. Die meißten Shops machen da mit!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. Juni 2009)

Habe einen Uvex Supersonic GT in matt schwarz. Wirkt recht groß, ist aber super 
Wenn er etwas kleiner wirken soll, kannst auch mal den Alpina D-Alto anschauen.

http://www.alpina-eyewear.de/index....ask=view&id=1120&Itemid=1752&pId=1128&spId=26


----------



## Kevin N (2. Juni 2009)

Hey
habe mich grade mal bei Ebay umgeschaut nach dem Bell Sweep XC. Würde mir schon gefallen. Habe mal eben meinen Kopfumfang gemessen.
56cm-57cm. Da müsste die M passen, oder?
Das Problem bei Ebay ist halt, dass ich ihn nicht umtauschen kann, falls zu breit.
aber wenn tune sagt, dass der für schmale Köpfe gut ist und an schmalen net doof aussieht, dann wirds schon passen 

Wäre natürlich ganz besonders gut, wenn den jemand von euch hätte und ein Foto knipsen könnte


----------



## kommat (2. Juni 2009)

tune schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Met Kaos. Sehr leichter Helm, angenehm zu tragen und er sitzt immer sehr gut auch wenns ruppig wird.
> Einen Cratoni Achillon hatte ich auch mal, ebenfalls toller Helm, nur ist er mir ab und zu mal verrutscht.
> 
> Wenns was racemäßiges sein soll, ist der S-works von Specialized noch super. Sehr leicht, irre bequem und sieht sehr gut aus - finde ich.
> Manko: sehr teuer


 
Alternative zum S-Works wäre der Specialized Propero, ist nicht ganz so superleicht wie der S-Works, aber immer noch leichter als die meisten anderen Helme.


----------



## Superbiker08 (2. Juni 2009)

also ich hab den bell slant in matt schwarz und bin echt zufrieden damit.
sitzt gut und ist sehr angenehm zu tragen und kostet vor allem nur ca. 70 euro !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (2. Juni 2009)

Vorher Apina Spice LE. Jetzt Giro Xen. Tragekomfort: Weltenunterschied!! Bin sehr zufrieden mitm Giro. Nur leider für den Preis kein Fliegengitter. Der Alpina ist halt super im Preis/Leistung Verhältniss. Empfand ihn damals auch nicht als wirklich unbequem, hatte nur immer an der Stirn ne Druckstelle. Erst im Vergleich mit Giro habe ich dann gemerkt wie gut ein Helm sitzen kann. Also am besten verschiedene Helme Anprobieren.


----------



## alet08 (2. Juni 2009)

MET parachute!!!!! Der hat ein abnehmbaren Kinnschutz ( habe ich auch schon gebraucht  )

Und bitte: Helme immer anprobieren, da ein schlechtsitzender Helm nicht getragen wird 

Alex


----------



## fLoOh (2. Juni 2009)

hey 
also ich hab diesen hier Grio rift
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a7331/giro-rift-schwarz-titan.html?
nicht in schwarz sondern in weiß
ist sehr bequem 
gurß
fLoOh


----------



## tommekbe (2. Juni 2009)

Ich hab den Giro XEN und bin mit dem sehr zufrieden. Tragekomfort perfekt. Es rutscht und wackelt nix. Er macht auch nen sehr stabilen Eindruck. Nur der Preis ist recht hoch.


----------



## Hesse77 (2. Juni 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil kann den Catlike Whisper empfehlen. Bin mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Luporinski (2. Juni 2009)

BELL Variant. Nicht zu teuer, sitzt gut (bei mir jedenfalls). Sieht auch recht cool aus - ist aber wie bei allem Geschmackssache...

Und wichtig: Jeder Kopf ist anders, deshalb immer selbst ausprobieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_T_B (2. Juni 2009)

UVEX BOSS - nicht der schönste aber passt und fühlt sich nach nix an...


----------



## BikerRT (2. Juni 2009)

alet08 schrieb:


> MET parachute!!!!! Der hat ein abnehmbaren Kinnschutz ( habe ich auch schon gebraucht  )
> 
> Und bitte: Helme immer anprobieren, da ein schlechtsitzender Helm nicht getragen wird
> 
> Alex


Habe ich auch, ist ein super Helm, fahre den meist mit dem Kinnbügel, sieht zwar recht heavy aus und Fußgänger schauen mich immer an, wie wenn ich von nem anderen Stern komme, aber das ist mir egal.

Helm ist sehr gut belüftet, sitzt (bei mir) sehr gut. Hatte davor schon einen MET-Helm, passte auch sehr gut. Ich habe auch einen schmalen Kopf.

Aber wie mein Vorredner schon sagte: Helm AUFPROBIEREN!!!


----------



## H276 (2. Juni 2009)

Moin

Hab nen schmalen Schädel und komme mit dem Giro Animas prima hin. Hab ihn bei Amazon für ganze 49 Euro krachneu mit Garantie bekommen


----------



## Steini77 (2. Juni 2009)

so ich habe mir letztes jahr den kauftip der mountainbike zu gelegt. 
Den KED SPIRI in black anthracite

http://www.ked-helmsysteme.de/?lang=de&kategorie=radundskate&subkategorie=radundskate&modell=Spiri

ich für meinen teil bin glücklich das ich nicht mehr wie 50 euro ausgegeben habe da ich am 1 april nen heftigen unfal hatte und der helm das gemacht hat wofür er da ist (die murmel) schützen.

das stüropor (oder wie man es schreibt) ist gebrochen und aussen ist ne tolle delle.

aber ich hatte nichtmal kopfschmerzen oder sonstwas also hat sich gelohnt.

sitzen tut er auch sehr gut, sicherheit im dunkeln auch gut da er zwei blinklichter hinten hat. 

und dann der unverschämt gute preis inkl. versand keine 50 wenn man etwas schaut im i net (eigentlich fast überall).

habe mir übrigens einen neuen ked bestellt weil er gut sitzt und sehr leicht ist.

fotos könnte ich später mal einstellen vom helm evtl. auch mit meinem kopf drin. 

viel vergügen bei der entscheidung.


----------



## Kevin N (2. Juni 2009)

Ist wirklich schwer eine Entscheidung zufällen 

Jetzt bin ich immo noch verwirrter ;(

Naja, mal schauen, danke an Alle, die geholfen haben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Juni 2009)

Es wird dir nicht viel helfen hier zu hören wem welcher Helm gut passt. ich hab bei Karstadt Sport ungefähr dreiviertel des Regals durchprobiert ind fast allen Preislagen biss ich meinen Alpina in Mattanthrazit gefunden hatte der erstens passte wie angegossen und zweitens auch gefiel.

Von daher würde ich warten bis ich wieder nen halbwegs großen Laden mit entsprechender Auswahl aufsuchen kann und ausgiebig durchprobieren.


----------



## JENSeits (2. Juni 2009)

ich hab fürs härtere nen 661 Striker der für meinen geschmack zu schlecht belüftet is und auch recht schwer is ... hab für touren nen abus aca urban der richtig gut is .. lässt sich schnell evrstellen .. lack is robust und das licht hitnen is extrem praktisch 

beide sind recht presiwert


----------



## Steini77 (2. Juni 2009)

das mit dem anprobieren ist schon richtig und wichtig denn der helm sollte schon ohne kingurt so fest auf dem kopf sitzen ohne das er abfällt wenn mann den kopf bewegt und neigt. genauso sollte der helm in diesem zustand nicht drücken helm anprobe mindenstens eine halbe stunde tragen um sicher zu gehen. auch sinnvoll ist wenn die verstellung und der kingurt mit handschuhen bedienbar ist.

ganz wichtig das design muss gefallen denn ein helm der nicht gefällt wird nicht getragen.


----------



## JENSeits (2. Juni 2009)

richtig steini


----------



## Kevin N (2. Juni 2009)

Richtig, er muss gefallen.
Habe mal ein paar bestellt. Darunter der  Bell Sweep XC, mein Favourite.
Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht. Mit den Gurten dürfte es ja kein Ding sein. Mir gings im Vordergrund dazu, einen Helm für den schmalen Kopf zufinden, da alles andere wie ein große Schüssel auf dem Kopf aussieht.
Hoffe das der Sweep passt, auf meinem schmäleren Kopf^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 149111 (2. Juni 2009)

Abend,

ich möchte mir in den nächsten tagen einen neuen Helm kaufen und ich suche einen leichten Helm und möchte auch nicht so viel dafür ausgeben bin nur schüler aber ich bin da mal auf ein schönes Angebot was für mich spricht gefunden. Der Helm ist von Oneal.

hier der link: http://www.2wheel-distribution.com/...reich=mtb&gruppe=helme&id=25279&back=20&img=1

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir zu diesem Helm noch ein bisschen mehr erzählen wie ihr ihn findet etc.

Gruß Phoscho


----------



## Outliner (2. Juni 2009)

zu fullface kann ich nix sagen,aber ich bin momentan mit dem giro atmos recht zufrieden,super belüftung.frauchen hat nen abus s-force und das haut auch hin.


----------



## Radler01 (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo mal ne Frage an die Expeten zum Thema, gibt es Visiere zum nachrüsten von Helme die nicht für ein Visier vorgesehen sind z.B. Giro Ionos..Danke


----------



## xizangle (15. Juni 2009)

ich habe den pedaliero helm heute bekommen und finde ihn richtig gut.


http://pedaliero.de/2009/05/27/superhot-der-neue-pedaliero-helm/


----------



## JENSeits (15. Juni 2009)

@ radler01:   da fällt mir nur eine lösung zu ein -> must einfach mal die Marken anschreiben. Denke die sollten es wissen .. ist sehr spezifisch deine Frage ... hast du dich denn für einen entscheiden doer hats mehrer zur Auswahl?

LG Jens


----------



## Luporinski (15. Juni 2009)

xizangle schrieb:


> ich habe den pedaliero helm heute bekommen und finde ihn richtig gut.
> 
> 
> http://pedaliero.de/2009/05/27/superhot-der-neue-pedaliero-helm/




Sieht jedenfalls mal cool aus!


----------



## Radler01 (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo Jens, habe jetzt mal bei Giro angefragt ...schau mer mal was kommt.
Wie geschriben handelt es sich um den Giro Ionos...danke. Gruß Radler01


----------



## crisu023 (16. Juni 2009)

trek vapor, sitzt gut ist leicht und super belüftet!





jaja mir is da schlecker rausghängt. da sind wir grad auf 1400hm gfahren in wagrain


----------



## Red-Stone (16. Juni 2009)

THE F-14 : ist gut belüftet bei besserem Hinterkopfschutz, ähnlich einem Dirt-Helm. Gute Qualität und nicht zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillert (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo!
Fox Flux in den schönsten 90er Jahre Motoradfarben:





Passt prima, bietet ein wenig mehr Schutz für den Hinterkopf bei noch annehmbaren Gewicht


----------



## PhatBiker (16. Juni 2009)

Ich hab den in gross . . . 



und noch ein anderen gleicher Bauart.


----------



## pikehunter69 (16. Juni 2009)

Alpina Mythos kann ich nur empfehlen hab ich jetzt 2 Jahre und der nächste wird wieder der selbe . gutes Preis- Leistungsverhältis , gut belüftet , gute Verstellmöglichkeit , gutes Design.................
 , nen Helm würd ich auf jeden Fall nur kaufen wenn ich Ihn vorher hab anprobieren können .

Gruß Alexander


----------



## crisu023 (16. Juni 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> , nen Helm würd ich auf jeden Fall nur kaufen wenn ich Ihn vorher hab anprobieren können .
> 
> Gruß Alexander




word  der muss sitzen wie angegossen.
helm online kaufen würd ich nicht machen.


----------



## Hillert (17. Juni 2009)

Helm online kaufen würde ich immer wieder machen! Wo ist das Problem?
Wenn er nicht richtig passt, schickst du ihn halt wieder zurück, geht bei vielen Versendern sogar kostenlos.

Grüße,

Hillert


----------



## crisu023 (17. Juni 2009)

Hillert schrieb:


> Helm online kaufen würde ich immer wieder machen! Wo ist das Problem?
> Wenn er nicht richtig passt, schickst du ihn halt wieder zurück, geht bei vielen Versendern sogar kostenlos.
> 
> Grüße,
> ...




das problem liegt genau daran das mir diese hin und her schickerei auf den sack gehn würd 

so probier ich das ding im laden und wenn er nicht passt greif ich zum nexten und geh mit nem helm nachhause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red-Stone (17. Juni 2009)

Das Problem ist bloss, dass der Händler meist nur 2-3 Marken hat, von denen dann nicht alle Modelle, resp. nicht alle Grössen vorhanden sind.
Ist natürlich besser, wenn man einen Helm anprobieren kann, aber wenn er nicht im Laden ist probierst du auch nix an. Und dann jedes Mal warten bis der Händler den Helm bestellt hat und dann evtl. angepisst ist wenn du ihn dann doch nicht nimmst, ist auch kacke.

Und von Shop zu Shop fahren kann man sich auch sparen. Vom Benzingeld kannst du den Helm dann auch an den Online-Shop zurück senden. Hab das schon mehrmals mitgemacht, dann ist nachher der Tank leer und du hast trotzdem nicht das was du suchst.

Bin zwar auch dafür die Local-Shops zu unterstützen, dies alleine scon wegen dem direkten Kontakt und besseren Service (weswegen ich mein Norco beim Händler gekauft habe). Das ganze hat aber auch Grenzen.

Ich hatte bis dato immer Glück und mir hat immer alles, was ich bestellt habe, gepasst.


----------



## PhatBiker (17. Juni 2009)

Hillert schrieb:


> Helm online kaufen würde ich immer wieder machen! Wo ist das Problem?
> Wenn er nicht richtig passt, schickst du ihn halt wieder zurück, geht bei vielen Versendern sogar kostenlos.
> 
> Grüße,
> ...



Jedes Kilo was unnütz Transportiert wird belasted unsere Umwelt, also, zu welchen Kosten geht diese ganze Schickerei den.


----------



## rigger (17. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen den Alpina Mythos LE gekauft, hat mich bei BC 70,- gekostet und bin nach den ersten ausfahrten ganz zufrieden mit ihm. 
Ist gut belüftet, hat ein Fligengitter und ein Rädchen zum verstellen, so muss das.

Hab heute in der MB den Helmtest gelesen und er ist Kauftip, bestätigt also meine Meinung über ihn.

Gruß Nils


----------



## relaxo_ (17. Juni 2009)

speci s-works 2d (sitzt - trotz online kauf! - wie angegossen ) und deviant. der s-works ist leicht und vor allem sehr gut belüftet. hab den für 100 pfund aus UK bestellt.


----------



## Steini77 (18. Juni 2009)

relaxo_ schrieb:


> ...für *100 pfund* aus UK bestellt.



puh den möchte ich nicht aufm kopf haben ist ja richtig schwer mit seinen hundertpfund


----------



## noFlooder (18. Juni 2009)

Cratoni Zethos in schwarz
Leider nicht optimal, da er mir optisch zu groÃ wirkt, vom Sitz her passt er aber gut und 70â¬ sind halt n brauchbarer Preis


----------



## Tomcatpilot (18. Juni 2009)

MET Anaxagore2. Guter Helm, hab ihn seit 2 oder 3 Jahren, bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## juchhu (18. Juni 2009)

UVEX fp1

Ich hab in den letzten 12 Jahren schon einige Helme ausprobiert und beschädigt. Aber kein Helm hat bisher so optimal gepasst, war so leicht (240g, Größe 2) und super belüftet wie der jetzige UVEX fp1 2009.

Klasse finde ich das 100%ige kostenfreie Crashreplacement für den fp1-Helm und die crow pro Brille als Teamfahrer.


----------



## Cawi (18. Juni 2009)

Rudy Projekt Actyum, passt mir super, war recht günstig, ist leicht...
Bin super zufrieden, würde ihn sofort wieder kaufen.


----------



## jacky60314 (18. Juni 2009)

Hab einen Giro Hex.
Nicht so das gelbe vom Ei!
Schwer, nicht gut anpaßbar für den Kopf, plump und total schlecht belüftet.
Ach ja.... häßlich is er auch noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (18. Juni 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> UVEX fp1
> 
> Ich hab in den letzten 12 Jahren schon einige Helme ausprobiert und beschädigt. Aber kein Helm hat bisher so optimal gepasst, war so leicht (240g, Größe 2) und super belüftet wie der jetzige UVEX fp1 2009.
> 
> Klasse finde ich das 100%ige kostenfreie Crashreplacement für den fp1-Helm und die crow pro Brille als Teamfahrer.



geht der dauerwerbescheiß jetzt auch für uvex los?


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Juni 2009)

..hab  2 von alpina . super passform !! bin sehr zufrieden !!


----------



## MCSanAndreas (18. Juni 2009)

Fox Flux in Schwarz: Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Deleted 153703 (22. Juni 2009)

also ich benutze noch immer einen met anaxagore. kann sich einer vorstellen, wie alt der ist? ;=) also mich interessiert, wie oft kauft man sich denn einen neuen helm - ausser nach einem ernstfall?

ciao,

oliver


----------



## MrFaker (22. Juni 2009)

bladeriderKA schrieb:


> also ich benutze noch immer einen met anaxagore. kann sich einer vorstellen, wie alt der ist? ;=) also mich interessiert, wie oft kauft man sich denn einen neuen helm - ausser nach einem ernstfall?
> 
> ciao,
> 
> oliver



den gleichen fahre ich auch "noch" 

ehemals in orange, nun mattschwarz

lg chris


----------



## Guerill0 (23. Juni 2009)

http://www.abus.de/de/main.asp?Scre...17184153&select=0104c02&artikel=4003318434297

Bislang komplett zufrieden. Zwar optisch nicht der Burner, aber Tragekomfort vom feinsten


----------



## Bastian 8 (23. Juni 2009)

Seit letzer Wochen ein Specialzied Propero, meilenweiter Unterschied zu meinem Hel  davor (15EUR aus´m Discounter).

Zur Tauschfrage: Ich glaube von 5 Jahren gehört zu haben.


----------



## A4L (23. Juni 2009)

Bastian 8 schrieb:


> Seit letzer Wochen ein Specialzied Propero, meilenweiter Unterschied zu meinem Hel  davor (15EUR aus´m Discounter).



Auch den Bike-Test gelesen?

Habe mir letzte Woche den Alpina Mythos L.E. bestellt, als "Starkschwitzer" kommt mir die Topbelüftung echt entgegen. Tragekomfort ist auf jeden Fall als sehr angenehm zu beschreiben.

Fuhr vorher den Bell Yukon.


----------



## Bastian 8 (23. Juni 2009)

Nein, habe ich nicht, warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leuchte81 (23. Juni 2009)

Casco Ares Mountain. Der einzige Helm (hab bestimmt 20 Helme probiert) der wirklich auf meine Birne passt. Top belüftet und leicht. Zudem kann ich den Schirm im Winkel verstellen....


----------



## majere (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo,


ich trage einen MET Veleno (nicht Leichtbau).
Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass es wirklich einen Helm gibt, der so perfekt und angenehm auf meiner riesen Murmel sitzt.
Und die Belüftung ist sogar bei langsamer Fahrt spürbar.


----------



## fone (24. Juni 2009)

1x THE Carbon
2x Bell Bellistic
1x 661 dirtschale
1x giro 35â¬ xc-bike-helm


----------



## Boshard (24. Juni 2009)

Oneal  608 in Schwarz mit Gelb und Silberem Dekor.


----------



## M_T_B (24. Juni 2009)

Uvex BOSS RS


----------



## majere (24. Juni 2009)

fone schrieb:


> 1x THE Carbon
> 2x Bell Bellistic
> 1x 661 dirtschale
> 1x giro 35 xc-bike-helm



Hallo,

warum hast du denn so viele Helme und einen davon gleich 2 mal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A4L (24. Juni 2009)

Bastian 8 schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich nicht, warum?



Propero war Testsieger und der Alpina der Kauftip.


----------



## PhatBiker (24. Juni 2009)

Boshard schrieb:


> Oneal  608 in Schwarz mit Gelb und Silberem Dekor.



Schöner Helm,


----------



## haumdaucher (24. Juni 2009)

Bell X-Ray... bin hochzufrieden mit dem guten Stück. Passt wie angegossen.
Meine Lebensgefährtin trägt einen MET Duello.


----------



## sash73 (24. Juni 2009)

habe den LAS Krypton....geiles teil


----------



## Hamburger Jung (24. Juni 2009)

Alpina Mythos, muss limited edition sein. Ich finde die Farbe nicht auf der Website


----------



## Bike_Bartel (26. Juni 2009)

Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht!! Ich vertrau meinen Kopf Alpina an, sonst hat nichts gepasst! ))


----------



## de flö (26. Juni 2009)

Spezi Air Force 3 sitzt perfekt und nicht zu breit


----------



## Freistiler (26. Juni 2009)

CC/Tour/Enduro: Giro Hex
DJ: Bell Nussschale
FR: Specialized Deviant
Noch'n Giro Semi-MX bei dem sich die Außenschale löste; und so'n Neunziger-Neon-Geschwür.


----------



## ICON82 (26. Juni 2009)

Ich hab den hier. Ist echt ein nettes Teil. Ked hat auch hinten diese Leuchten. Ist gar nicht schlecht.

http://www.ked-helmsysteme.de/?lang=de&kategorie=radundskate&subkategorie=&modell=Champion+Visor


----------



## Azrael2011 (26. Juni 2009)

vertical ox,von kraftstoff das ding,.schaut schick nach robocop aus und passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICON82 (26. Juni 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> vertical ox,von kraftstoff das ding,.schaut schick nach robocop aus und passt



Wie geil sehen die denn aus. Wußte gar nicht, dass die Helme bauen.


----------



## Azrael2011 (26. Juni 2009)

> Wußte gar nicht, dass die Helme bauen.


 
kann mir nicht vorstellen das kraftstoff die teile baut,habe aber auch noch nicht herausgefunden welcher hersteller das ist.

genial schaun se auf jeden fall aus,..kosten 39,95


----------



## Maddin_Rush_SL (29. Juni 2009)

Hab einen CASCO Viper MX.
Ich finde ihn aber mit Kinnbügel um 140 relativ teuer, da viele Lackfehler an der "Lackierung" sind, und der Kinnbügel bei einem Sturz mit dem Kopf auf den Boden sehr schnell abgeht.
Sehr billig verarbeitet. Bin aber trozdem glücklich, da er mir schon einige Aufschürfungen im Gesichtsbereich verhindert hat.


----------



## eme999 (2. Juli 2009)

GIRO E2

in Carbonschwarz


----------



## TheMentor (4. Juli 2009)

Hi,  Ich habe den Giro "The Athlon" (MatteBlackCarbon) in L im Einsatz. Bin mehr als zufrieden...


----------



## Hamburger Jung (4. Juli 2009)

Alpina Mythos limited Edition


----------



## greatwhite (4. Juli 2009)

TheMentor schrieb:


> Hi,  Ich habe den Giro "The Athlon" (MatteBlackCarbon) in L im Einsatz. Bin mehr als zufrieden...



Den Giro Athlon in Black/Carbon hab ich mir jetzt auch gegönnt. War zwar etwas über meiner ursprünglichen Preisvorstellung, aber die Passform war sehr gut, die Optik sowieso.
Bei der ersten sehr schweißtreibenden Tour um die 30°C war der Helm kaum zu spüren. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich nicht soooo viele Referenzen hab. Ist mein erster Helm  (nicht hauen bitte)


----------



## Fusel Wusel (4. Juli 2009)

KED Neo Visor

http://www.ked-helmsysteme.de/?lang...ate&subkategorie=radundskate&modell=Neo+Visor


----------



## NumForte (5. Juli 2009)

Alpina Mythos L.E. Brown 




http://www.alpina-eyewear.de/index....ask=view&id=1120&Itemid=1752&pId=1130&spId=25

bin sehr zufrieden super lüftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona69 (12. Juli 2009)

hallo,

habe mir heute auch einen *alpina mythos l.e.* geholt... und natürlich auf auch schon auf einem kleinen bike-rundgang getestet... 1A, leicht und bequem... man(n) bemerkt ihn kaum...

gruss tony


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Juli 2009)

Für Touren und Straße einen Giro Hex (früher E2 auch sehr geil), für Trial, Street und Dirt einen Fox Transition (trotz vieler Löcher und Luftkanäle recht warm, aber trotzdem gut) und für FR und DH einen Deviant, der aber für den normalen Gebrauch etwas übertrieben sein sollte. Der Hex ist eigentlich eine gute Alternative, wenn man alles machen will. Außerdem hat Giro einfach einen klasse Service!


----------



## schurwald-biker (12. Juli 2009)

Habe seit gestern auch den Alpina Mythos L.E.
Habe ihn mal auf 37km ausprobiert - ist recht angenehm.

Weiss jemand, ob man das Visier abnehmen kann?
Habe das mal vorsichtig probiert, aber dann gleich bleiben lassen,
das hat so komisch geknirscht.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (12. Juli 2009)

Jo kann man abnehmen, dauert etwas den abzubekommen


----------



## schurwald-biker (12. Juli 2009)

ok, dann probier ichs mal, hoffentlich geht nix kaputt.


----------



## dd-bummi (12. Juli 2009)

Ich habe den MET KAOS 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3rdtwin (12. Juli 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> vertical ox,von kraftstoff das ding,.schaut schick nach robocop aus und passt



Gibts nen Onlineshop, wo man die bekommt?


----------



## motorsportfreak (12. Juli 2009)

Ich habe nen Uxex XP 100 in Mattschwarz


----------



## mexx66 (13. Juli 2009)

Keinen


----------



## Ghost-FAN (15. Juli 2009)

Habe einen:
Alpina Mythos L.E.
Giro Flak
Uvex Dowhnill


----------



## derClaude (16. Juli 2009)

Hab den Lazer O2 und kann wirklich nur sagen: Super teil... 
alternativ würde ich dir den Lazer Genesis empfehlen... hat mein kumpel und der helm ist auch wirklich genial... vorallem zum einstellen sind die prima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hab ihn aber mit Visier... sieht nochmal um Welten besser aus


----------



## Sam_ (18. Juli 2009)

Ich fahre den den Specialized Helm Deviant Skull, er ist super leicht, sitzt gut, drückt nicht und ist extrem gut belüfted. Aushalten tut er sehr gut etwas da ich schon einige mal auf den Kinnbügel gefallen bin.


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Juli 2009)

pryme dirtschale





tld se peace and wheelies





und einen weissen alpina cc-helm...


----------



## Sam_ (19. Juli 2009)

wie ist denn des mit den aufklebern auf helmen? manche aufkleber enthalten doch ein mitel dass des helm innstabil macht, oder?


----------



## Azrael2011 (19. Juli 2009)

@rdtwin

einfach ne mail an kraftstoff schreiben,die schicken dir dann ne rechnung,mit vcersand nach D kost der ox 49,95

@sam
normalerweise greifen die kleber die helmschale nicht an,gibt natürlich lösungsmittelhaltige kleber welche das können,das auch nur bei poloycarbonat helmen und das zeugs verwendet auch normal kein hersteller.

die schalen sollten eh nach paar jahren ausgetauscht werden weil se durch die UV-strahlung brüchig werden.


----------



## DrMainhattan (20. Juli 2009)

Noch den Specialized Deviant. Ist aber dermassen schrottig, dass ich überlege nach Rückgabe einen TLD anzuschaffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnaarps (4. August 2009)

Hab nen Catlike Vacuum

sitzt super, man merkt ihn kaum


----------



## m.rr (10. August 2009)

Ich hab gesehen, dass es hier einige Alpina Mythos Besitzer gibt. Ich habe den auch (schon den Dritten, da ich zwei bei Stürzen geschrottet habe). Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit  und funktioniert haben sie auch.


----------



## rebell74 (11. August 2009)

FOX Flux in mattschwarz
geringfügig schwerer als CC-Helme, dafür Super Belüftung und hinten tief sitzend


----------



## Honigblume (11. August 2009)

Hab den Giro E2 in silber/weiß


----------



## Haardt (11. August 2009)

Hab seit 1 1/2 Jahren den Bell Sweep (als Starßenversion, da ich eh keine Visiere mag). Sitzt bei mir (!) super-leicht, drückt nirgends und hat ne 1a Belüftung. Und optisch (gerade von hinten) der Hammer!


----------



## McBike (11. August 2009)

horstrichter schrieb:


> Ich hab den Uvex Supersonic RS. Sitzt (bei mir) sehr gut, ist leicht (knapp 300 g) und sehr gut belüftet.


hab ich auch - ist perfekt


----------



## kingberger (11. August 2009)

Haardt schrieb:


> Hab seit 1 1/2 Jahren den Bell Sweep (als Starßenversion, da ich eh keine Visiere mag). Sitzt bei mir (!) super-leicht, drückt nirgends und hat ne 1a Belüftung. Und optisch (gerade von hinten) der Hammer!



Den habe ich auch. Kann mich dir nur anschließen, ist ein super Helm. Man merkt kaum, dass man ihn auf dem Kopf hat und trotzdem sitzt er super. Top Produkt!


----------



## Berrrnd (3. September 2009)

- alten limar (hat seinen dienst geleistet)
- alpina mythos (2x getragen, passt nicht so richtig uns sieht ohne visier schei*e aus -> wird verkauft)
- casco ares (geht zurÃ¼ck, weil er beschÃ¤digt ist)
- uvex fp1 (grade fÃ¼r 72â¬ gekauft)

mal sehen wie er passt ...


----------



## Met87 (3. September 2009)

Met Kaos UL in weiß ....
http://www.profirad.de/images/MET09_kaosUltima_white.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rheinbiker (3. September 2009)

irgendso´n Ding von Bell...


----------



## freeridebiker66 (3. September 2009)

den hier


----------



## Focusracer (3. September 2009)




----------



## Focusracer (3. September 2009)

kingberger schrieb:


> Den habe ich auch. Kann mich dir nur anschließen, ist ein super Helm. Man merkt kaum, dass man ihn auf dem Kopf hat und trotzdem sitzt er super. Top Produkt!



das ist doch ein rennrad helm -.-


----------



## Berrrnd (3. September 2009)

der sweep xc hat glaube ich nur ein zusätzliches visier.


----------



## Schrommski (3. September 2009)

MET 5th Element
Farbgebung siehe unten links im Bild.

Sitzt super, ist sehr leicht und stylisch ist er auch.

Fragt sich nur, ob man den noch irgendwo bekommt. Ich glaube, der wird gar nicht mehr hergestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (4. September 2009)

v.l. Alpina Ethos, Alpina D Alto, KED Freeride


----------



## Flying C. (5. September 2009)

meins


----------



## Desert Rat (5. September 2009)

Nen Bern Baker und nen THE One Zebra...


----------



## hannes d. (5. September 2009)

Bell Variant


----------



## tesa (5. September 2009)

1. Protec Salatschüssel
2. Alpina Mythos
3. Bell Bellistic


----------



## Escobar78 (5. September 2009)

Grüßt euch,

hier mal meiner Bell Belistic + Oakley MX Goggle


----------

